
Sorry, Linux. Kubernetes is now the OS that matters - djvdorp
https://www.infoworld.com/article/3322120/kubernetes/sorry-linux-kubernetes-is-now-the-os-that-matters.html
======
Annatar
Eh, more Kubernetes hype, because there isn't enough of it already. I'm not
doing that.

To state that the OS, the very piece which is responsible for providing data
integrity and which makes the hardware actually do useful things doesn't
matter is ignorant at best. On top of that, hardware constantly changes and
without OS drivers to support those new capabilities any infrastructure
software which relies on the OS will be useless. The article is just naive
while trying to sound sagely and go with the latest fad at the same time.

